# Scott Contessa jr 24 zu groß?



## JanRickmeyer (29. März 2012)

Wir haben unserer großen Tochter letzte Woche ein neues Fahrrad gekauft. Ein Scott Contessa jr in 24 Zoll. Eigentlich wollte ich nur das 20 Zoll Bike kaufen, da sie gerade einmal 1,25 groß ist. Allerdings riet uns die Verkäuferin davon ab und meinte wir sollten gleich auf das 24iger wechseln. 
Jetzt aber das Problem:

Sicher kommt unsere Tochter mit den Füßen bis zum Boden bei komplett eingefahrenem Sattel. Aber der Abstand bei nach oben gestelltn Pedalen ist sooo extrem gering, dass sie beim treten die Beine schon extrem anwinkeln muss. Soll das so sein?? Oder haben wir uns falsch beraten lassen? Ich würde am liebsten das Bike zurück geben und nen Specialized Hot rock in 20 Zoll kaufen, aber der Verkäufer lässt das nicht zu.


----------



## oldman (29. März 2012)

sorry, sage es ungern, aber das war mal wieder Beratung am Kunden vorbei... nach dem Motto, Kind wächst da rein...
Würde bei nem anderen Händler ein 20" ausprobieren, um wegen der Grösse sicherzugehen und danach beim Verkäufer vehement auf Umtausch pochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (29. März 2012)

Bei 1,25 m hat unser Filius ganz problemlos ein 24er gefahren. Die Sattelhöhe würd' ich aber mal richtig einstellen, die ist sicher zu niedrig. Das ist doch kein Laufrad. Danach wird sie wohl nur noch mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden kommen, aber so kann sie wenigstens vernünftig fahren.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (29. März 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Bei 1,25 m hat unser Filius ganz problemlos ein 24er gefahren. Die Sattelhöhe würd' ich aber mal richtig einstellen, die ist sicher zu niedrig. Das ist doch kein Laufrad. Danach wird sie wohl nur noch mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden kommen, aber so kann sie wenigstens vernünftig fahren.



Naja sie kommt geradeso mit den Fußspitzen bis zum Boden. Also Sattel höher ist definitiv keine Option.


----------



## Diman (29. März 2012)

Die Kurbel ist  viel zu lang, war bei uns auch so. Hier das Speci (Rahmen 11" ) meines Sohnes




Ich habe dann 135mm Kurbel eingebaut und das Rad behalten. Im Laden wollte man uns sogar 13" Rahmen andrehen.  Wenn du doch mehr zu 20" tendieren solltest, schau dir Scott Scale Jr. 20 an.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (29. März 2012)

Naja wie schon am anfang geschrieben, würd ich ähnlich wie du bei deinem sohnemann eher zum spezi tendieren. Hatten bis vor kurzem noch das 16 zoll gehabt, und waren ziemlich zufrieden damit. Es gab bei der Testfahrt mit dem 20iger nur die Probleme das der lenker ziemlich breit war und unsere Tochter da nen bissel Probleme damit hatte. ich hättn einfach gekürzt, wir wollten uns aber vorher nen paar Alternativen anschaun?


----------



## JanRickmeyer (30. März 2012)

Das is jetzt die Antwort von Scott. nich grad sehr hilfreich....


grundlegend ist die Entscheidung fÃ¼r das 24â Rad, ab einer GrÃ¶Ãe von 1,25m und der entsprechenden SchrittlÃ¤nge richtig.
*
Bezugnehmend auf Ihre Aussage muss man natÃ¼rlich sagen, dass eine Sitzposition bzw. SattelhÃ¶heneinstellung, die ein bequemes Absetzen der
FÃ¼Ãe auf den Boden, sowie eine korrekte Kniewinkelstellung beim Pedalieren, gewÃ¤hrleisten soll, nicht in Einklang zu bringen ist.
Hier wÃ¤re eine SattelhÃ¶heneinstellung zu wÃ¤hlen, die einen Kompromiss aus beiden Anforderungen darstellt. Die Montage einer kÃ¼rzeren Kurbel
wÃ¼rde hierbei keine LÃ¶sung darstellen, da keine kÃ¼rzeren Kurbeln dieser Bauart hergestellt werden.
*
Bei Erwachsenen Fahrern steht natÃ¼rlich die Einstellung der SattelhÃ¶he Ã¼ber die SchrittlÃ¤nge im Vordergrund, da hier ein flaches Absetzten der
FÃ¼Ãe nicht im Vordergrund steht. D.h. bei KinderrÃ¤dern ist die SattelhÃ¶he eher so zu wÃ¤hlen dass das Kind die FÃ¼Ãe schnell und bequem absetzen kann.
*
Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
*
Ihr
SCOTT-Team


----------



## Diman (30. März 2012)

SCOTT-Team  schrieb:


> Die Montage einer kürzeren Kurbel
> würde hierbei keine Lösung darstellen, da keine kürzeren Kurbeln dieser Bauart hergestellt werden.









Häää? 


ps: Wenn ihr lieber lange Touren fahrt, kann 24" durchaus von Vorteil sein.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (30. März 2012)

So, hier nun die Lösung: wir haben jetzt bei unserem Schrauber des vertrauens ne einfache Kurbel bestellt, die er auf 135 mm kürzt. Bis unsere Tochter dann mit ner vernünftigen Sattelhöhe fahren kann bleibt die erst ma dran und der Umwerfer bleibt ab. Die Sattelstütze noch mal um 2 cm gekürzt und da passt. 

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: trau großen Fahrradhändlerketten nicht!! Nie wieder Stadler!


----------

